#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Монастыри дзэн в России, Сибири

## Юань Дин

Может, кто поделится информацией:
какие есть монастыри сото-дзэн в России и, в частности, в Сибири?

В Интернете ничего не нашел. Только Antaiji в Японии.

Заранее благодарю за ответ.

Д.Б.

----------


## Ersh

Да нет никаких таких монастырей в России

----------


## Юань Дин

Очень жаль  :Frown: 

А близко от России, куда не проблема съездить?

----------


## Ersh

http://www.kanshoji.org/en/neuf/index.html

----------


## Alex

А из Сибири в Корею не ближе? (О, не заметил, что цаодун нужен. Пардон).

----------


## Ho Shim

А если не в монастырь, то в мае приезжает дзэн-мастер Кайсен в Питер. Потом в Москву. Потом на Украину, там будет сэшин проводить. Можно с его школой на связь выйти через сайт, они могут информацию полезную дать по поводу школ сото-дзэн.

----------


## Юань Дин

Спасибо за информацию.
На сайте мастера Кайсена я периодически просматриваю информацию.
Очень рад, что в Москве, Санкт-Петербурге и Самаре есть регулярные медитации. А под Петербургом будет целый храм.
Поездка в Москву у меня пока в бюджете не запланирована. Пока занимаюсь самостоятельно, используя некоторые рекомендации, имеющиеся на сайте Antaiji. Обучаюсь правильной позе и т.п. Работы хватит еще на год вперед.
К Кайсену планирую на следующий год. Я ведь так Прибежище еще и не принял.
Благодаря деятельности Ламы Оле Нидала прямо под боком, в Аскате, имеется ретритный центр (5 часов езды на машине) Карма-Кагью. Сутки езды на Восток - и попадешь в Иволгинский дацан. Очень надеюсь, что в ближайщие пять-десять лет позитивные изменения коснуться нашего края и в области распространения дзэн-буддизма, дабы не ездить на значительные расстояния (не каждому это по карману сегодня).

----------


## Ho Shim

> Очень надеюсь, что в ближайщие пять-десять лет позитивные изменения коснуться нашего края и в области распространения дзэн-буддизма, дабы не ездить на значительные расстояния (не каждому это по карману сегодня).


В дзэн-буддизме не очень распространено, на данный момент, миссионерство. По этому, расчитывать на то, что каким-то образом появятся дзэн-центры в тех краях, не приходится. Вот, может быть вы приедете на встречу с кем-то из мастеров, потом вернетесь, организуете общину, пригласите мастера к себе. Так и сможет распространиться дзэн-буддизм в ваших краях  :Smilie:

----------

